# His Nose Turned Brown



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Harley is a a year and a half now and has always had the blackest nose and black eyeliner around his eyes. OMG his nose turned brown!!!!! How do I get the black back? Magic Marker, Shoe Polish, HELP!!!!!


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

It's winter! I always love the black, black noses on gr's, but found out last winter that when it gets cold, their noses turn brown. Bear's is much browner than Bonnie's, but they turned back to black again once it warmed up in the spring.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I've seen that happen to "co-workers" in the past.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

This is the first year Lucky's nose lightened up. He's three. It will be interesting to see if the color goes back.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, Tucker's nose did the same and really doesn't go back to that dark black anymore. Harley is still a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

wagondog said:


> Harley is a a year and a half now and has always had the blackest nose and black eyeliner around his eyes. OMG his nose turned brown!!!!! How do I get the black back? Magic Marker, Shoe Polish, HELP!!!!!


 
SUNSHINE. Snow nose is caused by lack of natural Vitamin D, provided by sunlight during the spring and summer months. It will come back, however, as a dog ages, it may come back less black - depends on the dog. My Lyric, at nearly 16, had a jet black nose til the day she left, and it was black year round... Crew and Maybe have noses that do lighten some in the winter, but come back black. Their mother, Zoom, has a nose that has lightened and comes back, but now, at 7, not pitch black as it used to, but still definately black.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm wish Tucker's nose would go black again. But no luck. Not even with extra Sunshine.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla's did that...she is 16 months. I hate it & it keeps getting worse. I expected it when she is older, not this young!

would Vit. A & D injections help? we give the llamas 1/4 cc of this 4 times a year...wonder if it would work for the goldens?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You get used to it. It just shocks you a little when you see it happen for the first time!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

WLR said:


> I've seen that happen to "co-workers" in the past.


you're bad, lol 

Snow nose strikes again! But you're still loved, Harley :
I've read here several debates of plastic vs. stainless steel bowls being the issue, kelp supplements help, etc, etc.
Personally, a wide tip black Sharpie works great for us


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I know the standard is black to dark brown, but I like the lighter noses. Don't know why. Ike's is still inky black with a slight pinkish hue dead center. He's not outside as much as he used to be. Sam's was never black, but dark brown. His became pinkish brown by age 3 and stayed that way. I could always pick him out in a crowd. He was the big red boy with the pink nose.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ is 6 years old and his nose has never changed to brown *yet*. Maybe because we live in Sunny CA?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggs has a coal black nose and it's never changed even though winter is like November - April here. We do have lots of sunshine on those cold days and I recently started supplementing with kelp.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahh Harley... xoxo... You are still the handsome lad! In my Buckwheat and Rocky I noticed a change similar... My vet told me to stop using plastic bowls.. which I did and the color came back. You are in a cold region, so it could be snow nose, also. Here is a link I found helpful . In my case we get cold snaps but lack of sunshine is never an issue.. So it was the plastic. 





http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/ddepigmt.html#Depigmentation of nose


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It has to be snow nose. Tucker's nose has gotten a little lighter on the very top of it, but the rest of his nose is jet black. His breeder told me that his mother's nose always turns pink and brown during the winter and then turns back to black in the spring and summer. It's just the weather!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't you dare put magic marker on Harley's nose, Jerry!!! LOL. 

I *think* (I can't swear to it) I remember hearing that along with Vitamin D, Iodine helps, too...


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

beargroomer said:


> Don't you dare put magic marker on Harley's nose, Jerry!!! LOL.
> 
> I *think* (I can't swear to it) I remember hearing that along with Vitamin D, Iodine helps, too...


How can an old biker walk around in black leather with a dog with a brown nose?........ We clash!
Nice to hear from you Kris
Jerry and Harley


----------



## jneagu (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sharpee*

Just a quick response. How long have you been using this approach and with how many dogs? Do you think it has impacted their sense of smell? Just curious.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester has a stainless steel bowl and his nose is brown too  I guess it's the cold wet winters we have had the last couple of years. I would love to have it turn black again!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie's nose has lightened a bit during the winter. But additionally, her lips have lost some pigmentation, and her treat spot has faded somewhat too.

Hopefully, now that she's spending a lot of time outside the pigment will come back.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Just proves you can find anything on here. I have noticed over the past month that Tayla's once black nose has taken on a brownish tone. Not brown, but certainly not black either. I just wondered ..... so I googled and found this thread. Now I don't have to worry.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley has snow nose too. He's around 20 months and it's the first time his nose has turned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Add Cooper to the list of "Snow Nose" too. His changed this year with the first cold snap we got, but thanks to this old thread (I looked it up too), I know that some change like this. Funny cause he is so light and now has a brown nose so it really shows!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max's nose started to turn brown before he even turned one. His eye rims also turned brown. 

I used to wish they were still black but I like the brown against the dark red gold.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon's nose is brown in winter too...


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Snow nose*

Our Bell's snow nose is back too.
It's normally coal black in the summer

Mike D


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oatmeal's has his snow nose too!!!

But I', finding that it doesn't really turn black anymore even in the summer. It will turn a slightly darker brown...but his once jet black nose is gone =(


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My rule of thumb based on the goldens we've had.... if they get past 3 years and still have black noses - then the black is there to stay. 

The dogs whose noses lightened up the first couple winters - their noses generally had a permanent lightened color (brown rim?) by the time they were three years old. It was probably the most frustrating with Danny who had VERY STRONG pigment everywhere else (his eye rims were very black, he had black splotches all over his tongue, etc) except his nose. 

Jacks (I think) is in the clear, because his nose has stayed black this whole time. His brother, I'm holding my breath and will be the next couple years.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sydney's nose turned just a little brown last winter - but it took until later into it for it to happen. And it did go back to black... again later into summer.

I noticed this year it's turned brown where it was before almost as soon as it got cold out. It hasn't "spread" more, but I'm interested to see if it gets more brown as the winter goes on.

I sort of assume it'll happen a little more each winter and finally not really turn back. But I could be wrong.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm watching Rocket, too. His nose stayed pitch black all last winter, but it has started to lighten up a bit already this year. Not what I'd call "brown" yet, but definitely not the nice, deep black that it has always been. Personally, I love the nice black nose, so I'm hoping it doesn't lighten up too much more, and will go back to dark next spring!


----------

